# I'm a INFP!



## Antonia (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi!

I recently discovered that I am an INFP, and it was a big deal for me, because I finally understood many things that I thought were really weird. Anyways, searching about it, I found this page (while I was actually suposed to be working) and joined.

So, I am a 14 year-old girl from Chile. If you haven't heard about it, it's because it's a really long country at the end of the world. Also, It's in Latin America so I'm native in spanish (and I hope my english is not too bad).

This is all I wanted to say. And if anyone wants to learn spanish, just let me know.

Thanks for reading! :happy:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe. I hope you enjoy your stay on the moon since that's where I catapult all the INFPs.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Antonia said:


> Hi!
> 
> I recently discovered that I am an INFP, and it was a big deal for me, because I finally understood many things that I thought were really weird. Anyways, searching about it, I found this page (while I was actually suposed to be working) and joined.
> 
> ...


Hola y bienvenido. ¿Qué pasa?

¿Como es Chile?


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Welcome to the Cafe. I hope you enjoy your stay on the moon since that's where I catapult all the INFPs.


why? is that where we belong? 

and hi Antonia! i'm new and INFP too


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

PeacePassion said:


> why? is that where we belong?
> 
> and hi Antonia! i'm new and INFP too


Hello and welcome. What's happening?


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome, Antonia. I hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Res said:


> Hello and welcome. What's happening?


INFPs are being catapulted to the moon?


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Hello Antonia, Welcome to the Cafe, I'm glad you could join us.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

PeacePassion said:


> INFPs are being catapulted to the moon?


Yep. So you better bring you Cheezits because last I heard Mcgooglian removed any trace of a cheese moon existing. 

I'm working closely with several of the INFJs to construct a barrier to block Mcgooglian catapulting the INFP. But then that would leave you, well, squashed, wouldn't it? Take your pick.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

PeacePassion said:


> why? is that where we belong?


Yes it is, you can create your own ideal society on the moon.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Res said:


> Yep. So you better bring you Cheezits because last I heard Mcgooglian removed any trace of a cheese moon existing.
> 
> I'm working closely with several of the INFJs to construct a barrier to block Mcgooglian catapulting the INFP. But then that would leave you, well, squashed, wouldn't it? Take your pick.


squashed- a quite accurate description of my life experience thus far! though if there are indeed a few who'd like to keep us around it's worth having to dance around the Mcgooglian catapult traps... i thought I sensed some hostility there! I mean, either it's a mercy catapulting or he hates us!! 

thanks for the heads up, at least i'll have some emergen-cheese prepared, should the worst happen!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

PeacePassion said:


> squashed- a quite accurate description of my life experience thus far! though if there are indeed a few who'd like to keep us around it's worth having to dance around the Mcgooglian catapult traps... i thought I sensed some hostility there! I mean, either it's a mercy catapulting or he hates us!!
> 
> thanks for the heads up, at least i'll have some emergen-cheese prepared, should the worst happen!


So you're saying that you don't want to hang out with your fellow INFPs on the moon and their surreal alien friends?


----------



## hotgirlinfl (May 15, 2009)

hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> So you're saying that you don't want to hang out with your fellow INFPs on the moon and their surreal alien friends?


perhaps i'll work to create some sort of transportation system (no offense to your catapulting system intended) so that us INFPs can come and go as we please. though that would mean our surreal alien friends would also come and go as they please.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

PeacePassion said:


> perhaps i'll work to create some sort of transportation system (no offense to your catapulting system intended) so that us INFPs can come and go as we please. though that would mean our surreal alien friends would also come and go as they please.


Don't tell me you've never wanted to travel to the moon by catapult. What could be better than flying through space watching the Earth while knowing that you were launched by a catapult?


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Don't tell me you've never wanted to travel to the moon by catapult. What could be better than flying through space watching the Earth while knowing that you were launched by a catapult?


i'm tempted to agree, but i suspect some sort of reverse-empathetic-psychology type thing going on, getting me lost in the idea of a catapulted joy-ride to the moon as you strap me in unwittingly...


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

PeacePassion said:


> i'm tempted to agree, but i suspect some sort of reverse-empathetic-psychology type thing going on, getting me lost in the idea of a catapulted joy-ride to the moon as you strap me in unwittingly...


You can't get strapped into a catapult, it'd defeat the whole purpose of it. You'll get to fly through space straight to moon while enjoying the view of the moon and the Earth on the way there. You'll also get to see more stars on the way there then you've ever seen in your life.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Hello and Welcome to the forums my INFP friend.*


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> You can't get strapped into a catapult, it'd defeat the whole purpose of it. You'll get to fly through space straight to moon while enjoying the view of the moon and the Earth on the way there. You'll also get to see more stars on the way there then you've ever seen in your life.


Touche'. However, I do not underestimate you. However again, I am taking a liking to you and the apparent underlying compassion behind your campaign to rid the earth of my kind.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

PeacePassion said:


> Touche'. However, I do not underestimate you. However again, I am taking a liking to you and the apparent underlying compassion behind your campaign to rid the earth of my kind.


Never underestimate anyone, they could surprise you/

You'll find that I'm quite the likable character, especially with the fact that I don't give up.:tongue:


----------

